# Pygmy vs Dwarf Cory



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

In future, don't cycle with fish. The ammonia burns their gills and causes them pain. 
Pygmaeus swim in midwater to some extent, you probably want those. Be very careful and test water often, that's a tiny tank.


----------



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

ok I'll do fishless cycles from now on. but don't hastatus swim in mid water as well?


----------



## elegysanft (Feb 3, 2013)

Ive had Pygmaeus and Habrosus, not hastatus

Pygmaeus are shy but do swim midwater
Im not sure if you could get a group big enough to make them comfortable enough to swim freely in the open, 6 gallons isnt a lot. My tank was fairly planted and the only time i saw them was feeding time.


Im not sure how long they live or how easy it is to breed them, i ended up having to take the tank down


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Get the hastatus. More outgoing and if they breed for you they are easier to sell. Mine breed in some java moss and pellia. You can leave the eggs in the plants as the dwarf corys will not eat their eggs or fry. I started with 6 hastatus and now have many more. My pygmys in the same tank have not noticeably increased in numbers.


----------



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone. So hastatus is better maybe? And if I get hastatus/pygmaeus, how many vould I have? I was thinking 6-8.


----------



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

Any ideas?


----------



## TheAnswerIs42 (Jul 10, 2014)

You could probably get away with 10 if you do larger water changes every week (50%). A larger group will help them be more bold and not hide so much.


----------



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

10! ok, so if i do like 30% water change, could i get 7?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I have maybe 40 in a 20 gal long with 5 juvenile plecos and 2 pleco fry. I do bi weekly water changes of about 20% and the corys are breeding. This tank is one of my cleanest but it is heavily planted with good filtration. 10 would be just fine in a 6 gal.


----------



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

good to hear! thanks guys


----------



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

Got 4 today!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Awesome. Good luck with them. I am sure you will enjoy those little guys.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Cute little things huh?
I really enjoy my Habrosus cories(salt and pepper cories). They play with each other and with all 15 much bigger sterbai, peppered and juliis. They are almost always visible now. They've only been in for 2 weeks. 
Good luck!


----------



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

Everyone thanks!


----------



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

Added 4 more today!


----------

